# Super Bowl Picks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, folks....let's have a little fun. Choose the winner of Sunday's Super Bowl and predict the score between the Denver Broncos and the Seattle Seahawks and we will see who can get the closest.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Of course I'm going with the Broncos. Score? That's more difficult. But I feel pretty good. 31-14 Denver. Despite all the talk of the Seahawks defense I think they will be surprised. I will probably be totally wrong and really hope I'm not a depressed guy Sunday night.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Denver 27 Seattle 23 Gotta love that orange!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Denver 34 Seattle 20. Teslan get your seat for the parade now lol.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Denver 38 Seattle 17 I know Seattle has great defense but I think game will be close first half and Denver will blow it wide open in second. If Denver can run the ball good at the start then Peytons passing game will blow it wide open.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Denver!!! by 1 Billion!!! Denver 24 Seattle 13


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Hawks 28-19


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Denver 34 Seattle 20. Teslan get your seat for the parade now lol.


I'll watch the parade on TV. I don't particularly want to go to downtown Denver with 500,000 people if the Broncos win. My wife, who doesn't know how this goes thought the parade would be right after the Superbowl. I told her no. That's when the riots happen.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so Russell Wilson is our hometown boy and my sons know him although he went to my kids rival school. Seattle 35 - Denver 28


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Much as I hate it....I can't bet against Peyton....but I know defense wins championships 
24-17 ..................Denver


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know statistics are for losers, but did you see that in recent history, whenever the highest scoring team in the nfl is one of the teams that plays in the Super Bowl, the most points they've ever scored is 23!!! And they almost always lost. That doesn't make the Broncos chances very good based on history. 
So I'm going 23-17 Broncos.
Goes to show you how much faith I place in statistics and history! Lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Peyton seems very calm this go around.... I have watched the man since he was 17 years old boy so I feel like I have a decent read on him. If Seattle lets him get in a groove it will be a long day for them....kinda like the Patriots.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big difference between patriots D and Seattle D


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Big difference between patriots D and Seattle D


I concur ... If its frozen and tough conditions Seahawks may win it, favorable weather for the route runners and Peyton may pick em apart


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Denver is more used to the cold though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Denver is more used to the cold though.


I don't think it matters, defense dominates when conditions are tough....especially a D like Seattle, they're tough quick and physical


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Supposed to be fairly good weather. We are getting regular NY/NJ weather reports here.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I watch the analysts talk about it. Some think it will be close. I say we go buy a case of beer and go party we all know this will turn into to manning bowl pretty quick.  its only a question of how many tds does he want to win by. 3, 4, 5 or more. Lol GO BRONCOS


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

34 30 Denver.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Definitely not what I expected. They have to protect Peyton. And the 12th man in stripes is definitely helping. These refs are terrible. Hopefully Peyton comes back in the 2nd half.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to admit...that was a bad no call at the end of the half, clearly interference, but Seattle is handing it to em......


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

wow, rough 1st half. Dill may have got it pegged. I never count a Manning out tho. Dang that Harvin is FAST


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Turn out the lights, the party's over!!

I'm flipping over to pawn stars. Lol


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im back to hay talk lol looking up rakes now


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang it that's the last time I ever bet against a great defense.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't know what it is about Denver, but they have been involved in some of the worst losses in Super Bowl history.....the all-time loss of 55-10 to San Fran and another one was 42-10. Tonight may be the worst.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

wow hardly recognize Denver. Congrats Seattle.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I hate the superbowl, this means no football for months. I just can't get into basketball.

But on the other hand I'm more much more productive on sundays.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey dill its called hockey lol. Become a bruins fan so I can bug you everytime the leafs thump them lol.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Seattle didn't win this as much as Denver lost it for themselves. It's like they didn't even practice this week.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The riot in denver probably already started.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Seattle didn't win this as much as Denver lost it for themselves. It's like they didn't even practice this week.


Have to disagree Teslan, Seattle's defense was totally dominant.....especially the Seahawk defensive line. The DL just took over the game....rendering Manning ineffective.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> The riot in denver probably already started.


Seattle, too. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Seattle didn't win this as much as Denver lost it for themselves. It's like they didn't even practice this week.


I think it's because Peyton didnt say "Omaha" tonight.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont know why he didnt go up field more instead of throwing all those stupid sideways passes.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It must suck to have such a great season and get squat at the end. I guess Peyton knows how brady felt when eli screwed up his plans.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

In reference to the above post we just pretend that superbowl never happened.



ontario hay man said:


> Hey dill its called hockey lol. Become a bruins fan so I can bug you everytime the leafs thump them lol.


My brother is huge into hockey. And my 3 yr old loves watching it, but I just can't skate and therefore can't get into it.

I do enjoy a molson so that's kinda like hockey right?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dill said:


> In reference to the above post we just pretend that superbowl never happened.
> 
> My brother is huge into hockey. And my 3 yr old loves watching it, but I just can't skate and therefore can't get into it.
> I do enjoy a molson so that's kinda like hockey right?


Lol thats a step in the right direction.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> I dont know why he didnt go up field more instead of throwing all those stupid sideways passes.


2 reasons:
1- Seattle defensive backs covered all the deep routes.
2- Seattle defensive line didnt give Peyton any time to get comfortable enough to make deep throws. They take 4-5 seconds to get 40yds deep.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dill said:


> In reference to the above post we just pretend that superbowl never happened.
> 
> My brother is huge into hockey. And my 3 yr old loves watching it, but I just can't skate and therefore can't get into it.
> I do enjoy a molson so that's kinda like hockey right?


Who does your brother cheer for?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Dill said:


> I hate the superbowl, this means no football for months. I just can't get into basketball.
> But on the other hand I'm more much more productive on sundays.


 I don't care for basketball that much either.....but baseball season is not too far off. My whole family are big baseball fans. Hockey....I think the only hockey I have ever seen is in the miracle on ice movie.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im surprised you guys dont watch hockey. Up here we eat sleep breathe hockey. Lol when canada plays for gold at the Olympics the whole country shuts down lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like Denver went to Pot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/peyton-manning-leaves-crushing-super-bowl-loss-with-reputation-intact-065205260.html

Regards, Mike


----------

